# digging in washington state



## washingtonstatedigger (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey is there anyone out there that can help me out with some leads on a good place to dig bottles anywhere in Washington?I know someone out there knows something.I keep researching but have`nt had much luck.Also if anyone out there wants to go digging drop me an email at one9six@hotmail.com.I only work 3 days a week so I`ve got lots of time to go.Thanks,
                    Kenny Plank


----------



## jwelton (Aug 26, 2004)

you can always look for old foundations or town dumps


----------

